# Des enceintes salon wifi + vidéoproj ?



## Didjo (26 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour !

J'ai cherché un peu partout, sur toutes les marques et tous les recoins des internet une solution pour concentrer plusieurs besoin, sans succès jusqu'ici.

Je cherche des enceintes stéréo (idéalement 2 éléments), qui puisse servir à la fois à la sortie audio d’un vidéoprojecteur, et à la fois à diffuser de la musique dans le salon en WiFi.

Soit :

Une entrée jack sans latence en sortie (ou < 100 ms, pour l’audio vidéoproj)
Une lecture sans fil en WiFi (Spotify Connect), Bluetooth, et () AirPlay

Une télécommande (la gestion du volume du vidéoproj est très médiocre)
Idéalement 2 éléments pour une vraie stéréo
J'ai acheté 2 SoundTouch 10 de Bose, qui sont parfaites pour tout sauf qu'une fois appairées, la latence en entrée jack est de 4 secondes (le temps d'envoyer à l'autre enceinte etc.), et il faudrait donc que je dissocie à chaque fois pour le vidéoproj (avec chaque enceinte son entrée), et les appaire à nouveau après.

Sony avait un équivalent avec les Sony SRS-ZR5 mais introuvables (et pas de télécommande)…

Les barres de son me semblent pas idéal pour une autre utilisation que la vidéo…

Autre solution (non testée), des enceintes actives avec un receveur au milieu (type Sonos Connect, mais 400 € juste pour ça !), mais ledit Connect n'a pas de télécommande et donc impossible de gérer autre chose que le son, passage forcé par l'appli Sonos (alors que je peux utiliser Spotify directement avec Bose), et du coup bien plus cher.

Sinon toujours des enceintes actives avec un Rapsberry au milieu sur lequel installer le bluetooth, une carte son etc., mais ça me parait un peu caduque, et toujours pas de télécommande.

Je viens de voir l'article sur les futures enceintes IKEA+Sonos mais elles semblent pas accepter d'entrer jack ni appairage (dommage elles sont sympa).

Un peu un appel à l'aide de dernière tentative ici, donc – même si c'est pas vraiment le sujet de ces forums je sais que le son reste un sujet par ici.
(Ça me semble pourtant pas être si complexe, je penser trouver facilement en me lançant dans cette recherche mais visiblement… pas du tout ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ ).

Merci !


----------



## ibabar (26 Juillet 2019)

Didjo a dit:


> Les barres de son me semblent pas idéal pour une autre utilisation que la vidéo…


Et avec un caisson de basses en sus ?

Sinon pourquoi ne pas opter pour un bon ampli avec 2 enceintes classiques, le tout relié à un module sans fil genre Chromecast audio, voire même un ampli connecté qui te permettra de faire évoluer les enceintes.
https://www.google.com/intl/fr_fr/chromecast/audio/explore/
https://www.son-video.com/rayon/haute-fidelite/amplificateurs/amplis-hi-fi-connectes

Il y a un élément important que tu as oublié... le budget !?
Et pourquoi pas 2 HomePod ?


----------



## Didjo (26 Juillet 2019)

C'est pas tant pour les basses c'est plus pour une réelle séparation G D et meilleur répartition dans l'espace – c'est pas très grand, ~ 20 m2, mais rien qu'en boutique j'ai l'impression de sentir que le son vient du même endroit sur une barre.

J'ai effectivement vu des amplis connectés etc., mais c'est le budget qui va coincer (effectivement j'ai ommis ça) : autour de 400 € je dirais (je cherche pas forcément de la puissance ou un son incroyable), sachant que j'ai acheté les SoundTouch pour essayer parce-qu'elles étaient à 210 au lieu de 400 les deux.
Quoi que ce que je vois là me semble moindre que ce que j'avais vu – je vais fouiller ça, merci ! De tête, l'un d'eux (ou une marque) qui satisferait ça ?

Chromecast j'ai pas fouillé c'est vrai, mais pas de télécommande ni Bluetooth ni AirPlay (et il doit falloir passer systématiquement par l'appli, non ?). Après derrière une microchaine ça peut être un entre-deux…
Je veux éviter les assistants vocaux donc j'ai pas fouiller le HomePod (et donc encore moins Google Alexa et cie) et pas de jack (et le prix…).

Merci !


----------



## daffyb (26 Juillet 2019)

Didjo a dit:


> Une entrée jack sans latence en sortie (ou < 100 ms, pour l’audio vidéoproj)
> 
> Une lecture sans fil en WiFi (Spotify Connect), Bluetooth, et () AirPlay
> 
> ...


Ce qui me vient à l'idée :

un ampli SMSL AD18V3.1 
Télécommande *OK*
Une entrée Jack (ou optique/coax) (pour ton video proj) *OK*
Bluetooth *OK*

une paire d'enceintes
un Raspberry Pi 3 + VolumIO
L'ampli a une entrée USB qui permet de se comporter comme une carte son pour le Raspberry Pi
AirPlay *OK*
Spotify* OK*
DLNA *OK
*
J'ai ajouté le Raspberry Pi car tu en parlais.
Les 2 inconnues, car je n'ai pas testé, sont :

l'USB sur le Raspberry Pi avec VolumIO (pas de raison que ça ne fonctionne pas)
Spotify (mais c'est dans les spec)

En fonction des enceintes, tu devrais rester dans un tarif contenu.


----------



## Didjo (26 Juillet 2019)

@daffyb Plein de pistes – merci !
Le seul truc c'est donc Spotify – sur le papier ça veut dire qu'il faut passer par l'appli de VolumeIO et sélectionner USB sur l'ampli ? (Idem AirPlay et cie.)
C'est stable un RPi pour AirPlay ou même Spotify ?

J'en profite du coup, vos avis sont précieux : des pistes d'enceintes assez compactes mais correctes ?

Merci encore !


----------



## ibabar (26 Juillet 2019)

Le Chromecast audio ne gère pas Airplay je crois (mais le Chromecast est géré directement au sein de l'app Spotify).
Quant à la spatialisation des barres (ou d'autres systèmes comme HomePod ou Devialet), c'est assez bluffant (d'ailleurs il n'y a quasiment plus de vrai 5.1 pour le son home-cinéma, donc pour la musique ce sont bien les basses uniquement qui pêchent).
Tout dépend où tu veux l'acheter mais si tu as la possibilité de renvoyer et te faire rembourser le matos, rien ne remplace un essai in situ, plutôt que dans un showroom (même insonorisé, surtout insonorisé !).


----------



## daffyb (26 Juillet 2019)

Didjo a dit:


> @daffyb Plein de pistes – merci !
> Le seul truc c'est donc Spotify – sur le papier ça veut dire qu'il faut passer par l'appli de VolumeIO et sélectionner USB sur l'ampli ? (Idem AirPlay et cie.)


Je ne peux dire que pour AirPlay car c'est ce que j'utilise.
Directement depuis ton iDevice tu sélectionnes le périphérique AirPlay. Bien entendu, il faut que l'ampli soit sur la bonne entrée (USB).
Il faut que je fasse un essai pour savoir si le changement d'entrée ne désactive pas l'entrée USB et qu'elle reste donc active pour le Raspberry.


> C'est stable un RPi pour AirPlay ou même Spotify ?


Pas vraiment de soucis de ce coté. Tant que le réseau WiFi est bon.
Sinon, un reboot du RPi et c'est reparti (OS en RAM)


> J'en profite du coup, vos avis sont précieux : des pistes d'enceintes assez compactes mais correctes ?
> 
> Merci encore !


J'ai ça de connecté sur le SMSL : https://www.cdiscount.com/high-tech...r-lymna-blan/f-106291002-triplaisirlymwh.html


----------



## Didjo (26 Juillet 2019)

Top.
Merci pour ces pistes je fouille tout ça !


----------



## daffyb (27 Juillet 2019)

daffyb a dit:


> Il faut que je fasse un essai pour savoir si le changement d'entrée ne désactive pas l'entrée USB et qu'elle reste donc active pour le Raspberry.


Essai concluant. Ça fonctionne parfaitement !
Il y a aussi le Sony SRS x99
https://www.sony.fr/electronics/enceintes-sans-fil/srs-x99
Compatible Spotify Connect
Mais c’est moins versatile que la solution ampli, enceintes, raspberry.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2019)

Je regarde de plus en plus ce modèle , après les vacances je vais aller voir cela a Genève 

https://www.bang-olufsen.com/fr/enceintes/beosound-shape?variant=beosound-shape-6-tiles


----------



## daffyb (27 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je regarde de plus en plus ce modèle , après les vacances je vais aller voir cela a Genève
> 
> https://www.bang-olufsen.com/fr/enceintes/beosound-shape?variant=beosound-shape-6-tiles


wé  ya un zéro de trop par rapport à ce que veut mettre ibabar


----------

